# 2011-2012 Snow Fleet



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is a picture of my fleet from October. This is my first post so I hope I get this right. The equipment list is as follows:
2007 Bobcat V723 with 14' Protech Pusher and 3.25 yard Snow Bucket
2011 New Holland w50tc with 10' Snow Wolf with Wolf Wings
2009 Bobcat s300 with 8' Plow with wings
2007 Bobcat s330 with 10' Avalanche Pusher
2005 Bobcat t190 with 8' Plow with wings
2005 Bobcat s175 with 8' Plow with wings
2001 Bobcat 773 with 8.5' Plow
2001 Bobcat 773 with 8' Plow 
2007 ASV PT30 with 7' Plow with wings
2001 Bobcat 963 with 100" Snow Bucket
1999 Bobcat 963 with 88" Snow Bucket
2003 Bobcat Toolcat with 8' Pusher
2007 New Holland tc40 with 7' Plow
2007 Kawasaki Mule with 54" Plow
2010 Kawasaki Brute Force 750i with 4' plow
My truck list is as follows:
2007 Ford F750 with 10' Fisher and Hydraulic SS Spreader
2007 Ford F750 with 10' Fisher and Hydraulic SS Spreader
2001 Ford F650 with 10' Fisher and Hydraulic SS Spreader
2008 Ford F450 with 9.6' Fisher V and Saltdogg Spreader
2007 Ford F450 with 9' Fisher and Truck Kraft Electric Aluminum Spreader
2007 Ford F350 with 9' Fisher and Buyers Electric SS Spreader
2004 Ford F550 with 9' Western and Saltdogg Spreader
2008 Ford F250 with 8.6' Fisher V and Buyers Hitch Spreader
2005 Ford F250 with 7.5' Fisher and Buyers Hitch Spreader
2008 Ford F250 with 8.6' Fisher
2005 Ford F250 with 8.6' Fisher
2008 Ford Ranger and Buyers Hitch Spreader


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG!!! Wow thats a nice looking fleet


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking fleet! im jealous


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

:

One of the best fleets on PS.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

WOW Awesome!! You guys must have a ton of accounts!


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow looks good!


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks. I was really lucky in the winter of 09-10. I was in the right place at the right time. I turn 30 on Tuesday and only want a snowstorm as a present. We have not had any measurable snow yet this season. Faith in the Flakes!


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Fleet looks great!


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

*Picture from Snowmagedon February 2010*

Ford F750 plowing with 48" +


----------



## POWER STROKE (Oct 23, 2010)

Great looking company and setup you have there. If you don't mind me asking, how many accounts do you service?


----------



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

Are your 03- 07 Ford pick ups the 6.0 liter Diesel?


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

2 municipal is where most of the trucks go. About half the loaders are at a very detailed zero tolerance site and the rest are at a group of 4 sites within 2 square miles. So, 7 locations. When everything is working in unison there is 65 people working together.


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes we have 4 - 6.0Ls and one gas in the 03-07 range


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

very impressive fleet! 

care to elaborate on the right place at the right time comment? 

What are your thoughts on the hooklift truck? Ive been kicking the idea around of getting one for awhile now.


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

We had a 20" storm on 12/20/09 and then had 57" of snow between in 5 days in February. We do a lot of work for the local municipalities and I had trucks and loaders that worked for 336 hours on the clock. We bought one loader before the storm in December and then bought three more before the storm in February. The loader we bought before the December storm we put 503 hours on between December 5th and the end of the snow season. 

I love our hook trucks. We have two Swaploaders. One sl240 and one sl222. We have a 20 ft flatbed that we deliver equipment and salt with and hour snow bodies have legs on them so we can go from flatbed to dumpster to snow body in about three minutes. All we have to do is hook up the hydraulic lines for the spreaders.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

it seems like that muni work would be hard to get and keep because the numbers are public, every year a new company would try to come in and cut your numbers to get the work??

contract work or by the hour? 

Did you buy the hook trucks new?


----------



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

How reliable are your 6.0's? I have a 6.0 w the updates ( head, egr, studs, gaskets) did you have them updated?


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

Municipal work here is solicitation so it is very political. My guys don't have to be babysat and my equipment is really well maintained. So I am on the hotlist. The numbers are public and you are not guaranteed the call in. In those storms they were taking anything they could get their hands on. All work here for municipalities is hourly.

We bought one new and bought the other two years later. The used one had a bigger cat motor and a Allison 3500 trans with air-brakes. Both have been de-rated to 26k. Both trucks were fabricated at the same company so all of the bodies were transferable and the trucks even look the same.


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

No updates done. My personal truck has 167,000. The other trucks have between 20,000 and 90,000. I was hoping to have a great winter so I could cycle the trucks out before we have any major issues.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

any plans for a wheel loader soon? 

looks like thats the only thing your missing


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

You can't see it good in the picture, but we just bought a New Holland W50TC a couple of months ago. Still haven't had a chance to use it yet though. We had a JCB 416 and traded it in on the W50tc. The JCB was too big for the sites we were using it on and was to hard to haul. Here is a pic when we brought it home.


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

I HATE THIS GUY!!!!! HA-Ha Only joking. congrats on the success. i know i looked at your fleet picture for a long time.. weather here suppose to be in high 40-50s next week.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Very nice looking equipment


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks! I really appreciate all of the posts. I will put up some more action pictures later. If anyone ever needs help in their area we will travel.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

nice set up good luck with the snow


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice looking fleet! Thats alot of equipment/trucks to aquire on your own, before the age of 30.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

C&C Custom;1416716 said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate all of the posts. I will put up some more action pictures later. If anyone ever needs help in their area we will travel.


Looks awesome! I only have 1 plow truck and I can't stand not being able to plow with it this year, you must be going crazy with all that equipment sitting around  :laughing:


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome fleet. So the municipal work is only when they need extra help or do you guys plow those routes every storm for them?


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

We plow every storm, however they have a tier system based upon the type of storm.


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

very nice fleet


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Awsome fleet ford and fisher all the way man good luck to you.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I guess it is all about location........municipals around here do not contract out. Plus our winters are generally mild. I have to think the larger companies around here are dying with this winter. Love the pics....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice stuff. I would love to see some individual pictures of everything - Bobcats mainly Thumbs Up


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i would love to see some summer time hooklift pictures!!


----------



## snowfighter83 (Dec 27, 2011)

i would like to see alot more pics of all types. lol.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Why the one red plow? Fleet looks GREAT!!!


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

*Bobcat V723*

Picture of the Bobcat Versahandler in a storm on 1/26/11. I will put more pictures up later of the hooklift trucks and Bobcats. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

That was my first brand new truck that I bought in 2004. I did not like the dealer I bought it from and then bought all of the rest from Gaithersburg Equipment. I have a really good relationship with them and they have amazing service.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats on your success! Looks like quite the fleet and operation! Good luck this winter!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

C&C Custom;1414745 said:


> Here is a picture of my fleet from October. This is my first post so I hope I get this right. The equipment list is as follows:
> 2007 Bobcat V723 with 14' Protech Pusher and 3.25 yard Snow Bucket
> 2011 New Holland w50tc with 10' Snow Wolf with Wolf Wings
> 2009 Bobcat s300 with 8' Plow with wings
> ...


Do you have a preference between the Salt Dogg, Buyers, and Fisher spreaders?


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like that NH loader...great size for snow work


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

I only have buyers, salt dogg and truck kraft spreaders. I would go all hydraulic if I could. I have had problems with my electric tailgate spreaders. I have a great dealer so I buy anything I can from them.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

C&C Custom;1418420 said:


> I only have buyers, salt dogg and truck kraft spreaders. I would go all hydraulic if I could. I have had problems with my electric tailgate spreaders. I have a great dealer so I buy anything I can from them.


Thats definitely a plus, Dealer support is a huge part of decision making. Sorry, when you said a hydraulic spreader I thought you were talking about a fisher LOL. Nice fleet, I hope to have a fleet similar someday, but with some red plows instead! Thumbs Up


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

*Bobcat S330*

Bobcat S330 with 10' Avalanche Pusher pushing a full load!


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Love the S330, thinking about getting rid of my S250 and looking for a S330


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Tires*

What tires are on youre s330 and are you using chains


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

wow thats a pack of snow to be pushing!! looks like you have the OEM tires on it also. Im suprised it can do that.


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

Stock tires pushing slightly downhill. I stopped to take the picture and then had to back up and smash the pile. I want it to snow so bad.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Very Impressive / nice fleet. What do you do in the summer?


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

We are a full service Landscape Maintenance Company. www.candccustomlawncare.com. Check us out!


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

Finally, we might get to do something tonight. I will post salting pictures if I get a chance to take any tonight!


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

incorporated in 04 and have all those trucks now nice job


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow!!! Very impressive.... Nice work


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

a very nice lookin fleet of equipment you seem to maintain your iron.


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

*Early Morning Picture from Today*

New Holland W50tc with 10' Snow wolf with wolf wings. This was the virgin run early this morning. This machine is by far the most efficient piece of equipment I own!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

nice pic, that wolf sure does scrape it down good. Very little salt needed on that


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

*First measurable snow of season*

Video of New Holland Loader in action.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/105309480364450776579/posts/NvRgxoskUWz


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

*Hook Truck Picture*

Here is a picture from last fall vacuuming leaves.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i didnt even see that overhead rack on the ford in the first picture.

You guys just use that for tool and supply storage? 

are you guys doing city work or apartments in this picture?


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

We built the rack after the snow plowing picture. Tool and wheelbarrow storage. It makes it really nice not to have to unload all of the tools off the truck at the end of the day. The picture is taken at a big HOA we do.


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

*Truck truck picture cleaned up*

Picture after the 57" storm from 02/10


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That storm was a memorable one for sure we got hammered here as well!


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

When you first put these pic s up I thought that I had seen that shop before. Now I realize where it is. Had not been buy there since your new shop was put up . How big is the new pole barn ? Is this weather BS or what ? hope its just the calm before the storm.


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

The building is 30 x 58. Stop by and talk to my brother Nick if you need any bulk or bagged rocksalt or mag pellets. We have really competitive pricing and yes I hope this weather is the calm before the storm.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

C&C Custom;1437141 said:


> The building is 30 x 58. Stop by and talk to my brother Nick if you need any bulk or bagged rocksalt or mag pellets. We have really competitive pricing and yes I hope this weather is the calm before the storm.


Thanks but we are good. We have 250 ton to use up before we need any more. If not it will be sitting till next year.


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

Marek;1437366 said:


> Thanks but we are good. We have 250 ton to use up before we need any more. If not it will be sitting till next year.


Come by and say hello. I would love to talk snow.


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

*Other Hook Truck Picture*

Here is a picture of the my other hook truck getting ready to deliver my versahandler to a snow site.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

do you know exactly how many pounds/tons you can legally haul on that truck?


----------



## C&C Custom (Dec 6, 2008)

About 8000. It is de-rated to 26000 so we are illegal most days when it leaves the shop.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

C&C Custom;1453714 said:


> About 8000. It is de-rated to 26000 so we are illegal most days when it leaves the shop.


well at least your not kidding yourself!


----------

